# Building a home gym...



## Hotdog147

Right! So I finally cleared out my garage, I've got an area of around 20x12 feet to work with

I have a budget of about 2k to get equipment and hopefully enough spare out of that for some mirrors!

Its a solid concrete floor, not sure if its worth putting some rubber down or some carpet or just leave it!

Anyway, do you guys know of any good places for the equipment and well, everything really!

Ive been looking at powerhouse, many people use their equipment? Or some where better maybe?...

Ideally want a rack with bench, some dumbells (I suspect this is unlikely just yet with my budget) and possibly another bench separate from the rack

Please pop in with your thoughts, recommendations and any ideas that may be helpful!

Thanks


----------



## Bull Terrier

I'm pretty sure that @Mingster has a few contacts. I remember him putting up a link a while back.


----------



## a.notherguy

dont nkow about the kit but defo worth putting flooring down and sealing the walls otherwise its a dusty old place to train


----------



## Galaxy

Give a look out on gumtree etc for second hand weights, always selling cheap if your willing to collect.


----------



## shoulders

ive got few bits here dumbells and that ive just upgraded at the gym give me a call 01691239153 phill sparta gym


----------



## b3n5253

Try British fitness. ebay store. There rack and bench is cheap but great quality! I revived mine the other day great stuff!

Bench £99 - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160808199912?redirect=mobilehttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160808199912?redirect=mobile

Rack£265 -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ULTIMATE-POWER-RACK-w-LAT-PUL-for-ARM-CURLS-SEATED-ROW-PULL-UP-MULTI-GYM-OLYMPIC-/150981173744?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item23272de1f0

They do weights as well if u ring


----------



## Mingster

Bull Terrier said:


> I'm pretty sure that @Mingster has a few contacts. I remember him putting up a link a while back.


Don't know about contacts. I bought my gear from Powerhouse, a CF475 Rack with cable attachments and a 45% Leg Press/Hack Squat machine. I rang them up first and negotiated some free stuff in with the deal. I think I got some dipping bars and a weights tree. Maybe something else too. Well worth a wee bit haggling ime. Delivery was fine and the kit has stood up to many punishing workouts with decent weights


----------



## Hotdog147

Mingster said:


> Don't know about contacts. I bought my gear from Powerhouse, a CF475 Rack with cable attachments and a 45% Leg Press/Hack Squat machine. I rang them up first and negotiated some free stuff in with the deal. I think I got some dipping bars and a weights tree. Maybe something else too. Well worth a wee bit haggling ime. Delivery was fine and the kit has stood up to many punishing workouts with decent weights


I was just looking at that rack!

I'm thinking of getting these bits to get it started, then add to it later......

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/standard-strength-package-2.php

and maybe some more plates


----------



## Mingster

Looks good mate. I can recommend the rack. The pulley system works well although it isn't as smooth as a stand alone gym machine. I have a couple of ex gym benches I've picked up over time. Definitely ring them and try and negotiate a freebie or two, the dipping bars are a handy addition, and I got an extra set of catchers which means I have my rack set up for squats and bench press without having to move stuff


----------



## b3n5253

British fitness store eBay! Great deals on rack and bench! Good stuff 2 

Rack with lat pull is £265

Bench is £99

I have both and are great!


----------



## xpower

b3n5253 said:


> British fitness store eBay! Great deals on rack and bench! Good stuff 2
> 
> Rack with lat pull is £265
> 
> Bench is £99
> 
> I have both and are great!


Rack has a max of 550 lbs if I'm looking @ the correct one.

others are much higher

powertec is 1000lbs

Bodymax CF475 800lbs


----------



## b3n5253

It is 550 pounds / 250 kilos yes. Will u need more?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

i have this http://www.gymratz.co.uk/bodysolid-multi-press-rack-package

its very good

this goes on it as an extra http://www.gymratz.co.uk/bodysolid-glda3

also this http://www.gymratz.co.uk/olympic-140kg-weight-set plus extra plates.

this is all i had to start off with.

i then got a full set of dumbbells 2.5-45kg and this http://www.gymcompany.co.uk/strength/impulse-dual-use-adjustable-pulley.html both on interest free credit.


----------



## Hotdog147

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i have this http://www.gymratz.co.uk/bodysolid-multi-press-rack-package
> 
> its very good
> 
> this goes on it as an extra http://www.gymratz.co.uk/bodysolid-glda3
> 
> also this http://www.gymratz.co.uk/olympic-140kg-weight-set plus extra plates.
> 
> this is all i had to start off with.
> 
> i then got a full set of dumbbells 2.5-45kg and this http://www.gymcompany.co.uk/strength/impulse-dual-use-adjustable-pulley.html both on interest free credit.


Nice one mate, looks like an awesome setup you have there :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower

I've got the powertec rack/bench/leg ext/preacher/pec attachment + 340kg or so of weights with 7ft olly bar & dbell handles.

I'd keep an eye on gumtree TBH as loads of racks etc come up at a good price


----------



## Hotdog147

xpower said:


> I've got the powertec rack/bench/leg ext/preacher/pec attachment + 340kg or so of weights with 7ft olly bar & dbell handles.
> 
> I'd keep an eye on gumtree TBH as loads of racks etc come up at a good price


Got a link to the rack mate? Or name of shop please


----------



## xpower

I used Fitness superstore

Powertec are a tad more expensive than The Powerhouse fitness gear though


----------



## shoulders

did you see my post?? got few bits here if you want but will need collecting


----------



## Fatstuff

http://www.cowmat.co.uk/rubbermats.html


----------



## Hotdog147

shoulders said:


> did you see my post?? got few bits here if you want but will need collecting


Sorry mate I didn't..Can you PM a list of what you have and what you want for it as I'm in Newcastle upon Tyne but if it's worth the trip then maybe we can sort something....

Thanks


----------



## shoulders

pm on route


----------



## paulandabbi

Hotdog147 said:


> Sorry mate I didn't..Can you PM a list of what you have and what you want for it as I'm in Newcastle upon Tyne but if it's worth the trip then maybe we can sort something....
> 
> Thanks


http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/power-rack-bench-and-weights/1013399273

Thought you might want a look at that. Its a trek from you but seems good prices 

I will look for more too.


----------



## paulandabbi

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/professional-commercial-squat-rack-for-sale/1013319889

Don't know if that something you would want. Bit pricey though


----------



## paulandabbi

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Powertec-Powerrack-Package-Rack-Lat-Attachment-Utility-Bench-new-version-/200913017103?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2ec759590f

This too lol


----------



## paulandabbi

Not sure if any of the above are any good but thought I would have a look for you and show you what I found


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Basic list of what I have......

3/4" ply floor-free because it had been used as full sheets somewhere.

1/2" quarry conveyor belt.Free from a mate who's brother does quarry maintenance.

Power rack. Could easily hold 300kg. Home made(not by me). Also has additional attachments I have had made by mates who owe me favours.

2x benches.

2x olympic kits.

Numerous Olympic dumbbell handles and weights to make 80kg per dumbbell if needed.(I don't need that).

Dumbbells....5lb to 55kg(2 different sets).

Low row machine.

Pull down machine.

Seated calf raise.

What I would do if starting out again, decide which things you really enjoy. Some people prefer dumbbells far more than barbells so it would be better to decide what the minimum dumbbells are you need. EG, I would only really need 10,20,35,45,55kg pairs of dumbbells. so I would buy those. I also like power cleans so I would buy 120kg of bumper plates and maybe 50kg of regular plates. I don't lift much more than that these days.

Bench, I would try many and if you have a favourite bench in a gym, get someone to make you one the same. I have had a few, some are awful yet some are very good. I even offered the local gym owner good money for a bench in his gym but he declined. It really was that comfortable for me.

I'd also look on eBay, the other week I saw a York half rack which I would have gone for if my garage ceiling was high enough for it!!

I have mirrors that were fitted wardrobes, a customer let me take them from a job I did.


----------



## obie1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Basic list of what I have......
> 
> 3/4" ply floor-free because it had been used as full sheets somewhere.
> 
> 1/2" quarry conveyor belt.Free from a mate who's brother does quarry maintenance.
> 
> Power rack. Could easily hold 300kg. Home made(not by me). Also has additional attachments I have had made by mates who owe me favours.
> 
> 2x benches.
> 
> 2x olympic kits.
> 
> Numerous Olympic dumbbell handles and weights to make 80kg per dumbbell if needed.(I don't need that).
> 
> Dumbbells....5lb to 55kg(2 different sets).
> 
> Low row machine.
> 
> Pull down machine.
> 
> Seated calf raise.
> 
> What I would do if starting out again, decide which things you really enjoy. Some people prefer dumbbells far more than barbells so it would be better to decide what the minimum dumbbells are you need. EG, I would only really need 10,20,35,45,55kg pairs of dumbbells. so I would buy those. I also like power cleans so I would buy 120kg of bumper plates and maybe 50kg of regular plates. I don't lift much more than that these days.
> 
> Bench, I would try many and if you have a favourite bench in a gym, get someone to make you one the same. I have had a few, some are awful yet some are very good. I even offered the local gym owner good money for a bench in his gym but he declined. It really was that comfortable for me.
> 
> I'd also look on eBay, the other week I saw a York half rack which I would have gone for if my garage ceiling was high enough for it!!
> 
> I have mirrors that were fitted wardrobes, a customer let me take them from a job I did.


How do you find benching with the olympic dumbells?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

obie1 said:


> How do you find benching with the olympic dumbells?


I have some country power dumbbell hooks(google) which makes it no different to using normal dumbbells since I don't have to pick them up. I only have to use the olympic dumbbells if I want to go over 55kg which isn't too often these days. Up to 55kg's I have regular gym dumbbells which are rubber.

Info...

http://www.powerhooks.com

UK importer(I bought mine from USA and later bought a second set off eBay)..

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/training-accessories-weight-training-country-power-powerhooks-2-hooks


----------



## B-chi

I'm looking at my own home gym. I intend to make my own rack out of scaffold. Over an 8x8 lifting platform. 36mm ply with 12mm rubber over top. Can make any number of various attachments easily. Pull-up, dip, GHR, hyper, etc. the only limit is your imagination.

Not gonna bother with bumper plates as will only use on platform.

I've already got bowflex 1090s so Dumbells from 10lbs to 90lbs in 5lb increments. I got bowflex bench but Bench is personal choice and that's all I need.

Sorted. ;-)


----------



## dt36

B-chi said:


> I'm looking at my own home gym. I intend to make my own rack out of scaffold. Over an 8x8 lifting platform. 36mm ply with 12mm rubber over top. Can make any number of various attachments easily. Pull-up, dip, GHR, hyper, etc. the only limit is your imagination.
> 
> Not gonna bother with bumper plates as will only use on platform.
> 
> I've already got bowflex 1090s so Dumbells from 10lbs to 90lbs in 5lb increments. I got bowflex bench but Bench is personal choice and that's all I need.
> 
> Sorted. ;-)


Post a picture up when it's done Mate. Would like to see this :thumbup1:


----------



## B-chi

I've got a scaffold station thing in the spare room at the mo.

Has adjustable height "j-hooks" for squat, etc. Height from floor to ceiling pretty much, also use it for pull-ups, dips, GHR, hypers, all sorts. 

I think I'll have to patent the idea before posting pics lol.


----------



## B-chi

This was mk1!


__
http://instagr.am/p/VbSUHSjcPq/

Then this is it currently minus dip station which can easily be bolted on. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/Wkcf_GjcIB/


----------

